# AMD Catalyst 12.3 WHQL Desktop- und Notebook-Grafiktreiber



## streetjumper16 (28. März 2012)

AMD hat heue den WHQL-zertifizierten Catalyst 12.3 bereitgestellt!
Der Treiber unterstützt auch die HD 7xxx Serie, dies aber nur unter Windows 7 den ein XP-Treiber wird es erst im April geben!

Mit der März-Ausgabe des WHQL-Treiberpaketes sind neben neuen Features auch weitere Optimierungen zur Verbesserung der Stabilität und Kompatibilität mit diversen Anwendungen eingeflossen. Eine vollständige Liste der vom Treiber unterstützten Hardware sowie sämtlicher behobener und bekannter Probleme kann den *offiziellen Release Notes* entnommen werden.

Seit dem AMD Catalyst 11.3 bietet AMD zusätzlich zur bekannten Catalyst-Software-Suite auch eine Version mit bereits integrierter OpenCL-Laufzeitumgebung an, die notwendig ist, wenn auf der Grafikkarte oder APU OpenCL-Kernel bzw. per OpenCL-beschleunigte Programme ausgeführt werden sollen. Das hier zum Download angebotene AMD Catalyst 12.3 Treiberpaket enthält bereits eine aktualisierte Laufzeitumgebung des AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing (APP) SDK 2.6, die AMDs Lösung zur Entwicklung parallelisierter Software auf Basis der OpenCL-Programmierplattform ist. Daher sollte vor der Installation eine eventuell vorhandene ältere Version des AMD APP SDK deinstalliert werden. Beginnend mit dem Catalyst 11.8 plant AMD nicht nur wie bisher regelmäßig Bugfixes in die Laufzeitumgebung zu integrieren, die mit dem monatlichen Catalyst-Update ausgeliefert wird, sondern auch unabhängig von den Releases des AMD APP SDK neue Features zu implementieren. Entsprechende Änderungen will das Unternehmen künftig in den Release Notes des Treiberpaketes dokumentieren. Mit dem Catalyst 12.1 WHQL hat AMD die Weiterentwicklung von CAL und OpenCL unter Windows XP eingestellt. In den Treiberpaketen für Windows XP sind seit dem Catalyst 12.2 WHQL weder CAL noch die OpenCL-Laufzeitumgebung enthalten.


*New Features:*

     • *Full Support for AMD Radeon HD 7000 series of products:*
           • Catalyst 12.3 now fully supports the AMD Radeon HD 7900, AMD Radeon HD 7800 and AMD Radeon HD 7700 series of products

*Resolved Issues for the Windows 7 Operating System*
This section provides information on resolved known issues in this release of the AMD Catalyst 12.3 software suite for Windows 7. These include:

     • AMD Catalyst Control Center startup issues/ delays have been resolved
     • Tom Clancy HAWX: No longer crashes after task switching with MLAA (Morphological Anti-Aliasing) and Anti-Aliasing enabled
     • Furmark Benchmark: No longer crashes when launched in High Performance mode.
     • Quake 4: No longer display corruption after task switching when run in High Performance mode
     • XPlane: Textures no longer exhibit flicker and corruption
     • Skyrim: No longer displays flickering and texture corruption.
     • Alan Wake: A system crash is no longer experienced when running the game in DirectX 9 mode with Crossfire enabled
     • Far Cry 2: A random system hang is no longer experienced when running the game at high in game setting

*Resolved Issues for the Windows Vista Operating System:*
This section provides information on resolved known issues in this release of the AMD Catalyst 12.3 software suite for Windows Vista. These include:

     • AMD Catalyst Control Center startup issues/ delays have been resolved
     • Enemy Territory Quake Wars : no longer exhibits random corruption



*Known Issues under the Windows 7 operating system*
The following section provides a summary of open issues that may be experienced under the Windows 7 operating system in the latest version of AMD Catalyst. These include:

     • Vsync may be disabled after task switching when playing Rage
     • Enemy Territory Quake Wars may crash when launched in High Performance mode
     • Crysis 2 may hang randomly when run in DirectX 11 mode.

*Known issues under the Windows Vista operating system*
The following section provides a summary of open issues that may be experienced under the Windows Vista operating system in the latest version of AMD Catalyst. These include:

     • The Catalyst Control Center may not display if launched while using WinDVD to play a BluRay disc.

*Known Issues under the Windows XP Operating System*
The following section provides a summary of open issues that may be experienced under the Windows XP operating system in the latest version of AMD Catalyst. These include:

     • The system may hang when playing Dirt 3 at maximum in-game settings
     • The system may hang when launching Crysis – Warhead at maximum in game settings
     • Dragon Age 2 may display random graphics corruption.


*Download:*

*AMD Catalyst Packages  *

        • *AMD Catalyst 12.3 WHQL Grafiktreiber [Windows 7 / Vista 32 bit]* 
        • *AMD Catalyst 12.3 WHQL Grafiktreiber [Windows 7 / Vista 64 bit] *
*Achtung!* Die XP-Treiber enthalten kein CAL und damit auch keine OpenCL-Laufzeitumgebung. BOINC-Nutzer, die unter Windows XP auch GPGPU-Computing-Projekte laufen lassen, sollten den neuen Treiber also            nicht installieren!

        • *AMD Catalyst 12.3 WHQL Grafiktreiber [Windows XP 32 bit]* 
        • *AMD Catalyst 12.3 WHQL Grafiktreiber [Windows XP 64 bit] *



Auch der *AMD Catalyst Mobility* für alle ATI Mobility Radeon Grafikkarten ab der HD 2000 Serie und die aktuellen AMD Radeon HD 6000M sowie HD 7000M wurde ebenfalls aktualisiert. Folgende Notebooks werden allerdings offiziell von dem Treiberpaket nicht unterstützt:

        • Any notebook launched after this driver release.
        • Switchable Graphics enabled notebooks using Intel chipsets.
        • Toshiba notebooks (please check with your notebook OEM for driver support for these notebooks)
        • Sony VAIO notebooks (please check with your notebook OEM for driver support for these notebooks)
        • Panasonic notebooks (please check with your notebook OEM for driver support for these notebooks)


*Download:*

    • *AMD Catalyst Mobility Packages:*

        • *AMD Catalyst Mobility 12.3 WHQL [Windows 7 / Vista 32 bit] *
        • *AMD Catalyst Mobility 12.3 WHQL [Windows 7 / Vista 64 bit]  *



Quelle: Planed3dnow

Edit: Hier der Vergleich von 12.2 & 12.3! Die jeweiligen Treiber für den Bench habe ich oben jeweils rot umkreist!!!


----------



## Dan Kirpan (29. März 2012)

Cool endlich mal ein etwas aktuellerer Treiber.

Und weiß schon jemand wie er so läuft?


----------



## Westcoast (29. März 2012)

ich habe den catalyst 12.3 WHQL installiert und der läuft richtig gut und stabil. habe battelfield 3 getestet.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. März 2012)

Der Catalyst 12.3 und die Catalyst 12.2 nehmen sich nichts in der Leistung...
Habe ein par Mal Heaven getestet und der 12.3 hat nur 1 - 3 Punkte weniger!


----------



## Fatalii (29. März 2012)

Sehr gut zu wissen Streetjumper. Danke
Ich denke ich werde nächste Woche dem 12.2 und 12.3 testen, vorrausgesetzt die Lightning kommt.

Die 3 Punkte liegen im Bereich der normalen Abweichung bei erneutem Benchmakdurchlauf.

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. März 2012)

Was aber auffällt ist, das die Spannung im Idle jetzt keine 0,8V mehr beträgt sondern 0,85V!!!


----------



## Rollora (29. März 2012)

Dan Kirpan schrieb:


> Cool *endlich* mal ein etwas aktuellerer Treiber.


lol bitte worauf bezieht sich endlich? Auf die monatlich erscheinenden Treiber?


Westcoast schrieb:


> ich habe den catalyst 12.3 WHQL installiert und  der läuft richtig gut und stabil. habe battelfield 3 getestet.


 
EIN(!) Programm 
Ich habe Starcraft 2, Battlefield, Quake Live uvm getestet
Vorallem aber den Browser und Windows. Läuft nicht anders als 1000 vorhergehende Versionen.
Aaaaber
Tausende Bluescreens auf Windows XP beim integrierten Chipsatz.... Ist also wie immer ein typischer AMD Grafiktreiber: Karten hui, Nischenmärkte Pfui. Ich schau mal ob BluRay 3D geht...


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. März 2012)

Hier mal der Vergleich von 12.2 & 12.3 
Die nehmen sich wirklich nichts!

Habe mehrere Läufe gemacht und einmal liegt der 12.2 1 Punkte vorne und dann mal der 12.3 ein Punkt ^^
Die jeweiligen Treiber für den Bench habe ich oben jeweils rot umkreist!!!

Ich habe mal die Taktraten von der GTX680 ohne Turbo genommen


----------



## koe80 (29. März 2012)

habe ein ganz anderes problem mit dem treiber er geht nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß in den idle modus und hängt bei 400/1250 oder 500/1250 idle ist 250/150 karte ist eine 6950.

habe den 12.2 wieder drauf mit dem funktioniert es.


----------



## kuer (29. März 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> lol bitte worauf bezieht sich endlich? Auf die monatlich erscheinenden Treiber?
> 
> 
> EIN(!) Programm
> ...





Deinen letzten Satz kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Ich habe auf meinem Lappy und an meinem HTPC keiner lei Blueescrenes. (Ja XP) Was auch immer du mit dienem Rechner treibst.

Wieso testet ihr ob der Treiber schneller ist  Wird doch extra gesagt, das es um Stabilität geht und nicht um Leistung. 
Na ja , wenn man sonst keine Hobys hat. 
Normaler Treiber in gewohnt guter Qually. Nice to have


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. März 2012)

kuer schrieb:
			
		

> Deinen letzten Satz kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Ich habe auf meinem Lappy und an meinem HTPC keiner lei Blueescrenes. (Ja XP) Was auch immer du mit dienem Rechner treibst.
> 
> Wieso testet ihr ob der Treiber schneller ist  Wird doch extra gesagt, das es um Stabilität geht und nicht um Leistung.
> Na ja , wenn man sonst keine Hobys hat.
> Normaler Treiber in gewohnt guter Qually. Nice to have



Weil ich als bencher den treiber brauche der am meisten was bringt...
Qualitat is da Nebensache!


----------



## Rollora (29. März 2012)

kuer schrieb:


> Deinen letzten Satz kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Ich habe auf meinem Lappy und an meinem HTPC keiner lei Blueescrenes. (Ja XP) Was auch immer du mit dienem Rechner treibst.


 Nichts außergewöhnliches, es ist allgemein bekannt, dass die IGPs der 7er Serie von AMD total schrottig supportet sind und auch ein frisch aufgesetztes Windows mit neuen Treibern ständige BSODs hat. Siehe 780G Causa. Aber hauptsach den Mund aufreißen und flamen ohne Ahnung zu haben....


streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Weil ich als bencher den treiber brauche der am meisten was bringt...
> Qualitat is da Nebensache!


 OK wenigstens ehrlich


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. März 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> OK wenigstens ehrlich




JA ich seh da meist eh kein Unterschied in der qualität..
Spielen tu ich eh wenig!


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. März 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Nichts außergewöhnliches, es ist allgemein bekannt, dass die IGPs der 7er Serie von AMD total schrottig supportet sind und auch ein frisch aufgesetztes Windows mit neuen Treibern ständige BSODs hat. Siehe 780G Causa. Aber hauptsach den Mund aufreißen und flamen ohne Ahnung zu haben....


 
Meine Freundin und ihre Schwester haben seit 3-4 jahren 780G IGPs am laufen und in der ganzen Zeit weder unter XP noch Win7 Bluescreens gehabt. Ganz so furchtbar kanns wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Dexter74 (29. März 2012)

kann es sein das der Treiber nicht zu den Ati Tray Tools kompatibel ist?


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. März 2012)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> kann es sein das der Treiber nicht zu den Ati Tray Tools kompatibel ist?


 

Das weiß ich nicht! Ich weiß nur das er gut läuft bei mir (HD7970)
Nur die Karte taktet nicht mehr auf 0,8V sondern auf 0,85V runter...


----------



## Dexter74 (29. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht! Ich weiß nur das er gut läuft bei mir (HD7970)
> Nur die Karte taktet nicht mehr auf 0,8V sondern auf 0,85V runter...


 
meine HD6850 taktet ja gar nicht mehr runter,  ohne ATT dafür aber  mit dem CCC läuft sie auf dem Desktop aber mit 300/300


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. März 2012)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> meine HD6850 taktet ja gar nicht mehr runter,  ohne ATT dafür aber  mit dem CCC läuft sie auf dem Desktop aber mit 300/300


 

Ich kann nur zur HD 7970 was sagen und da läuft alles wunderbar...
Müsstest jemanden fragen der eine HD 6850 hat!


----------



## Dexter74 (29. März 2012)

muss aber erstmal jemand hier reinschauen, ist aber wohl ähnlich kurios wie bei Dir, die aktuelle ATT Version ist ja eigentlich gar nicht zur HD7xx0 Serie kompatibel


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. März 2012)

Ich denke da werden sich noch einige  melden ^^


----------



## Locuza (29. März 2012)

Bericht: AMD Catalyst 12.3 WHQL - ComputerBase

Also ich habe echt mehr für GCN erwartet 
Naja, scheinbar hat AMD schon viele Monate davor gut den Treiber gepflegt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. März 2012)

Der Treiber der mehr Performance bringen soll wird ja erst der 12.4 sein der im April veröffentlicht wird ^^


----------



## Schlingel (29. März 2012)

Der lässt sich bei mir nicht installieren,findet keine kompatible Hardware.

mfg


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. März 2012)

Und was hast du bitte für Hardware ?


----------



## Schlingel (29. März 2012)

Hab ne HD 6870..Ist aber nicht so schlimm da der 12.2 ja laufen tut.


----------



## xzak (2. April 2012)

Naja hatte in der Letzten Zeit auch immer wieder probleme mit den Treibern, meistens beim deinstallieren einen bluescreen bekommen.
Was dan recht mühselig ist ,abgesichert hochfahren Treiber im Gerätemanger umstellen ,........
Ich hab gar keine lust mehr den auszutesten und wenn er eh nicht viel besser ist  ja auch nicht notwendig.


----------



## Schlingel (2. April 2012)

Ich hab von dem Treiber Hickhack von ATI die schnauze voll.Ich kaufe mir nächsten Monat eh einen neuen PC...


----------



## Festplatte (8. April 2012)

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass sich jetzt bei jedem Systemstart ein Fenster öffnet wo "AMD Accelerated Video Trancoding Device Initialisierung" drin steht?


----------



## spionkaese (8. April 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal, dass sich jetzt bei jedem Systemstart ein Fenster öffnet wo "AMD Accelerated Video Trancoding Device Initialisierung" drin steht?


Was ist schon normal 
Naja, ich hab irgendwas in der Taskleiste, was dem Icon nach zu urteilen von AMD stammt, mehr weiss ich nicht (da kein Fenster sichtbar).


----------

